# Latest Speedferries Offer - what does it mean?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What am I to read into the latest speedferries offer? I can book a ticket at £88 return for my motorhome, for any departure over a 12 month period, for any period abroad. I can choose the date at any time, subject to space being available.

But I COULD also hold onto my money and presumably pay the same when I HAVE decided?

So what am I missing? Should I infer prices will go up?

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Based on what you have said. Yup prices are going UP^ Either that or they are raking in as much money as they can before they :-
1. Sell up
2. Go Bankrupt


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

I think the offer only applies to standard cars up to 1.85 metres high, that rules us both out. I had almost booked the crossing before I read the small print.

I've got a free crossing with them from mid Oct to mid Nov. Can't waste time sitting at when we can be on the road.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don, 

No, we're OK as we come under large car as before.

"The SuperTicketPLUS™ has a fixed price of £25 one-way for a standard car + 5 passengers (£25 one-way for a motorcycle + 2 and £44 one-way for a large car + 9 or car + trailer) for travel within the period from 5 September 2005 until 5 September 2006."

Large vehicle* = max overall height 2.9 m and overall length 7.0 m

If you don't know when you want to go, book it as 25 Dec, then when you move it from that, it's a free amendment.

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave. Presumably you are under the 2 metre wide condition.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

£88 rtn seems to be the 'in' price at the moment with norfolkline quoting the same price and P&O not far off at £92 rtn in general for bookings with plenty of notice.

I would say its just a cunning ploy to pinch sales from the competitors before next years prices are announced. I would think they'll all raise their prices a bit for next year due to increased fuel costs or some other excuse but speedferries have shook the market up in general so i don't think it will be a big rise for fear of frightening off customers to a rival.
No reason to suspect they're going 'belly up' as they plan to introduce a second vessel early next year I think. 

Personally, If I had a van within the dimensions I think i'd go for it although I do have reservations about companies with just one or 'a few' ships and how they cope with technical difficulties and the knock on effect for other sailings - (bad experiences with norfolkline this year)

However I'll probably be sticking with P&O for next year as i'm too wide for speedferries  

Whatever - all these low prices are great news for us punters!

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete wrote,

"Personally, If I had a van within the dimensions I think i'd go for it although I do have reservations about companies with just one or 'a few' ships and how they cope with technical difficulties and the knock on effect for other sailings - (bad experiences with norfolkline this year)" 

Pete

Our last trip was with Speedferries and I asked what would happen if Speed 1 was out of action. They claim they have an arrangement with Sea France.

There's no news on the new boat yet, but they are trying very hard to lease one for next year.

With the four trips we have done with them only one was late due to running on reduced engine power.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sid,

I've been on Speedferries before. Strictly I'm not under 2.0m wide but they don't bat an eyelid at panel vans. With my satellite dome I just scrape in on 2.9 m high, which they DO check.

I shall mull the "offer". Last time I booked with Speedferries a better offer came along afterwards ......

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Decisions, decisions on these short-term offers.

Norfolkline is the same £88 for 1 week, only £63 for 2 weeks for my 6m 3500kgs, but the offer may be withdrawn at any time.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7382-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Speedferries' offer is only on for 9 days. Unfortunately, going by Speedferries' track record, which prompted me to write to them:
"I understand that when I am thinking about booking with you in future, once bitten, twice shy, I will suspect I may lose out AGAIN so next time will keep my money in my pocket and hope for competition to give me a better deal later. I doubt whether this is in your long-term business interest, but that's the behaviour your offer encourages."

That's why they still have to post the following punchline on every offer:
"During this ongoing process, it is necessary for SpeedFerries to maintain flexibility on pricing and special offers (e.g. due to the competitive environment) and as such we apologise to customers who have purchased their tickets at higher prices prior to the offer."

So, my decision is that I'll keep my money in my pocket. Speedferries' "9 day" offer seems all a bit of a rush to me.

However, also going by my track record, I can also conclude that given this decison, you lot ought to plough on in ...... :-(

Dave


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*speedferries offer*

hi
just out of interest has anyone been refused a crossing with speedferries when turning up at the port regarding their 2 m width restriction?Im tempted to take a chance with my fiat trigano tribute as it is a panel van conversion but just a little over 2 m.i would hate to have to rearrange another crossng at the port if i were refused.
regards T.C.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

TC,

I've done four crossings with Speedferries now with my Timberland and have never had any problems about the width. They are more concerned about height and will check your height if they suspect you are a border line case.

I last travelled on the 5th July at 21.00hrs and there was plenty of room there were about 3or 4 white van men and two hightop campers.

When loading starts they usually come and inform you that you will be loaded last and not to panic if you see all the cars disappearing..

I asked one crew member how many cars can Speed 1 take and he claimed 196.

Don


----------

